
The importance of science fiction to entrepreneurship - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/08/the-importance-of-science-fiction-to-entrepreneurship/
======
crdb
The article makes the case for the world descriptions and concepts introduced
in SF being an inspiration to real world entrepreneurs, such as Stephenson
inspiring the PayPal co-founders and a series of portal companies.

But science fiction has a greater impact in being one of the few forms in 20th
century arts that dared to present an optimistic view of the future and of
values that led to a better world, be it Picard's exemplary leadership in Star
Trek TNG, or Heinlein's "normal person finding their courage and values has an
impact" novels.

Apocalypse Now or Brazil may be "great" movies but they are incredibly
depressing. "Resign yourself to the brokenness of the world, people. The
state/realpolitik will crush you." "No", says Asimov, "your actions matter and
have an impact. Courage and reason are great qualities, go build the world you
want." How many other mainstream movies, books or artworks have this message,
outside of science fiction?

~~~
Iv
I was surprised to agree a lot on what Disney's Tomorrowland stated on that
exact matter.

------
Phithagoras
Good article. Anyone here a fan of Greg Egan? I found "Schild's Ladder" the
best piece of Sci-Fi I ever read. Can anyone suggest similar authors?

~~~
triplesec
The Three Body Problem is reasonably good, and comes from a Chinese author
Link to NPR article about it because I'd rather you chose your own bookshop.
[http://www.npr.org/2014/11/13/363123510/three-body-
problem-a...](http://www.npr.org/2014/11/13/363123510/three-body-problem-asks-
a-classic-sci-fi-question-in-chinese)

~~~
navbaker
I can't recommend this book and it's follow up enough! The description of a
machine made of a single particle unfolding into higher dimensions is one of
my favorite passages in recent sci-fi. I think the last book in the trilogy is
out, but haven't had time to read it yet.

------
zengid
I'm reading Neal Stephenson's Anathem now. I feel like it's a book that will
stay relevant in the future, partly because of how cultural persistence is an
element of the story.

edit: I spelled the title incorrectly.

~~~
Ar-Curunir
Anathem was Stephenson's first book that I read; I was absolutely mind blown.
It's a slow burn (like most of his books), but the ending is more than worth
it. Later I picked up Cryptonomicon, and it's a big reason why I'm doing a PhD
in crypto now.

~~~
andars
Does Anathem have an ending or just sort of ends like the rest of Stephenson's
books? Just curious.

~~~
triplesec
It's the least bad of his endings, and quite big. Worth going to the end.

------
tsaprailis
Very interesting read. It would be interesting to know if there are people
here that can point to a particular book that gave them an idea for a startup
or even a side project.

~~~
karimdag
+1

------
cardmagic
I'd also point you to Eliot Peper, William Hertling, and Nick Thacker

------
gaius
A must watch:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjlF_iSo1Og](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjlF_iSo1Og)

 _William Shatner presents a light-hearted look at how the "Star Trek" TV
series have influenced and inspired today's technologies, including: cell
phones, medical imaging, computers and software, SETI, MP3 players and iPods,
virtual reality, and spaceship propulsion._

